# Beautifully Abandoned



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I finished it!

Reference photo provided by Robyn Lovelock over at PMP.


----------



## bluepen61 (Jan 19, 2017)

Your painting is very, very nice. The clouds, the tree behind the shed, and the trees off to the right side, and the foreground grass are exceptional. I really liked your clouds in the wip posting earlier and they still carry forward.  The change in the values in the shed's roof is very nice too. I need to learn how to paint clouds and trees like yours.

The lilacs(?) on either end of the shed are very pretty. I love the colors you used and application of them. The one on the left has flowers extending into the tree but the stem/branches seem to be missing. Or are they colored leaves? Just a little confused with them.

The blackened end of the building seems to be a bit too much. When I first applied black to my paintings, it went everywhere, so uncontrollable. Yours seem controlled. At a recent pastel painting class I attended, the artist suggested that when selecting the darkest values, select any dark color except black. Reserve black to the end for only fine details. So I avoid black. Shadow is difficult for me to paint. I hope my observations help you.

You are doing great! Keep it up!!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

bluepen61 said:


> Your painting is very, very nice. The clouds, the tree behind the shed, and the trees off to the right side, and the foreground grass are exceptional. I really liked your clouds in the wip posting earlier and they still carry forward.  The change in the values in the shed's roof is very nice too. I need to learn how to paint clouds and trees like yours.
> 
> The lilacs(?) on either end of the shed are very pretty. I love the colors you used and application of them. The one on the left has flowers extending into the tree but the stem/branches seem to be missing. Or are they colored leaves? Just a little confused with them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliments!

The flowers are wisteria, i see what you mean about the lack of stem/vine.

I don't use black in my paintings as a general rule, the dark end of the building was done with a dark brown and deep blue combination.


----------

